

How our botched understanding of 'science' ruins everything - Pamar
http://theweek.com/article/index/268360/how-our-botched-understanding-of-science-ruins-everything

======
jimiwen
Scientific methods are useful, maybe be absolute sometimes, but it is not the
everything. Truth, Empathy, Beauty are what we experience and live.

------
lutusp
Nice article. A quote: "Because people don't understand that science is built
on experimentation, they don't understand that studies in fields like
psychology almost never prove anything, since only replicated experiment
proves something and, humans being a very diverse lot, it is very hard to
replicate any psychological experiment. This is how you get articles with
headlines saying "Study Proves X" one day and "Study Proves the Opposite of X"
the next day, each illustrated with stock photography of someone in a lab
coat. That gets a lot of people to think that "science" isn't all that it's
cracked up to be, since so many studies seem to contradict each other."

Gee, that sounds familiar.

